# Liveplug et adaptateurs CPL devolo ?



## jcame (23 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
Je possède deux Adapteurs CPL liveplug fournis par France Telecom pour relier ma livebox avec le décodeur TV. Pas de problème cela marche bien. Maintenant j'ai voulu utilisé le signal TV pour regarder le voir sur mon ordi. J'ai donc acheté un autre adaptateur de marque devolo 85Mbits. A ma surprise celui-ci ne "voit" pas du tout les deux autres. Que puis-je faire pour que cela marche. Les liveplugs marchent-ils par paire uniquement? Est-ce que si j'achetais autre couple de liveplugs ceux-ci reconnaîtraient le réseau formé par les deux autres. Ce qui m'amène à une autre question: sur le site de mon abonnement wanadoo, je n'ai plus la possibilité d'acheter des liveplugs (peut-être car je bénéficie déjà de l'option, où puis-je donc les acheter sachant que si j'utilise ce lien (http://www.agence.francetelecom.com...=5-295001&type=2&donnee_appel=FTASN&IDCible=1) on me dit que l'article n'est plus disponible???

Que puis-je donc faire. Merci de votre aide.
JC


----------

